# Perfect Cutter



## FishingFanatic (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my new Cuban Crafters perfect cutter in today. Wow what a big step up from the $3 cheapo I had been using. Kind of makes me wonder how I got by without it before.


----------



## CT Shade (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the Cuban Cutter. Can't kick about the price either.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Me too, just replaced my cheapie with one. That thing is hefty in the pocket. I got the stainless steel version. Kinda wish the edges were rounded...would round them myself but then it wouldn't be the work of are it is (aside from my butchering the rounding job).


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I have both the Perfect Cutter and a XiKar Xi1... I like both, but the XiKar is definitely the better cutter and is worth the money imho.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm planning to get a perfect cutter, just seems like you can't get a better cutter for the money. I'm sure the Xikar is nice, but they are a lot more expensive and I don't see a reason to spend more once you get to a certain performance level...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Agree $3 lighters are great, $3 cutters not so much!


----------



## FishingFanatic (Sep 16, 2014)

I looked at the xikar too and for the money and ease of use I decided on the perfect cutter. Being on a fairly limited budget that left more cash to try some new sticks as well.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Aithos said:


> I'm planning to get a perfect cutter, just seems like you can't get a better cutter for the money. I'm sure the Xikar is nice, but they are a lot more expensive and I don't see a reason to spend more once you get to a certain performance level...


Bnb groupon lets you get a xicar and a stick or two shipped for 25$


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

I love my Cuban Crafters Perfect. It's kind of like the Ronson of cutters; it just works, and doesn't break the bank.

I got one on a whim, expecting it to be my "crappy" cutter for traveling, but I haven't used my Xikar Xi or Colibri since.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I need to buy a new Ronson. Mine started acting up after lighting a bunch of fireworks (fuse "spatter").


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheapskate combo! Ronson and CCPC. Best deal, best service record. Mine is several years old and still cutting and firing up cigars.


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Cheapskate combo! Ronson and CCPC. Best deal, best service record. Mine is several years old and still cutting and firing up cigars.


My exact setup. I really like the cutters.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

Thee are many cigar accessories or cutter like Xikar, Colibri, Black-Ops and much more. But I like most the Cuban cutter.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i have afew of the drew estate perfect cutters from events and love them. work great and my favorite price....free lol


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

brownpeter335 said:


> Thee are many cigar accessories or cutter like Xikar, Colibri, Black-Ops and much more. But I like most the Cuban cutter.


*Agreed. The Cuban Cutter is great!*


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

This baby is by far the most requested cutter we have. The manufacturer had them backordered for the longest time and we had HUNDREDS of people on the waiting list. I thought it was ridiculous.... until I tried one. I much prefer punch cuts but if I'm going to use a guillotine, the CCPC is the bomb.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I love my CCPC because it just works and it's foolproof.

I bought several ABS plastic versions for the office and traveling (for $6, why not?), but the original SS given to me by my son is the one I use the most.

In addition to a nice sharp cut, I like that I can use it in the dark by a campfire and not cut too much off the cap by mistake.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Great.....guess I'm going to have to buy another cutter to try now. I'm going to end up with just as many cutters as I have cigars


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Nt even gonna lie. Didn't read anything except op. I'm also lookin for a GREAT cutter as I have misplaced my monte samurai. And the cuban crafters I got is GARBAGE. HELP......sorry about the hijack as well. Palio doesn't CUT it neither do the five brand specific colibri I have. I have one punch but prefer to cut....recently I resort to new razor trace circle around cap and flick. Help help help


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

455 Punch said:


> I need to buy a new Ronson. Mine started acting up after lighting a bunch of fireworks (fuse "spatter").


Purge completely then clean jet with some alcohol and a q tip. Refill ,wait,warm with hand and try again....fixes all mine from $4 ronson to $50 so so


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nt even gonna lie. Didn't read anything except op. I'm also lookin for a GREAT cutter as I have misplaced my monte samurai. And the cuban crafters I got is GARBAGE. HELP......sorry about the hijack as well. Palio doesn't CUT it neither do the five brand specific colibri I have. I have one punch but prefer to cut....recently I resort to new razor trace circle around cap and flick. Help help help


My CC Perfect is perfect. Had it for almost 2 years.
If there was a problem with yours, contact CC in Miami -- they have a lifetime warranty on the Perfect cutter


----------



## Gunther7912 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy to see all the great reviews of the perfect cutter, I have one coming in the mail friday


----------



## burntfoot (Oct 27, 2014)

just ordered a new cutter can not wait to see the difference from my old one..Xikar Xi3


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a Perfect Cutter and I agree it's a great cutter for the price. Hard to knock it in any way.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

CheapHumidors said:


> This baby is by far the most requested cutter we have. The manufacturer had them backordered for the longest time and we had HUNDREDS of people on the waiting list. I thought it was ridiculous.... until I tried one. I much prefer punch cuts but if I'm going to use a guillotine, the CCPC is the bomb.


 @CheapHumidors Kayla,

I have the CC guillotine that I use on anything with a shoulder, but I prefer to punch most of my regular stock. I have been getting a lot of cracked crowns and I think it is the design (sharpened on the outer diameter, or sharpness of the punch) I have been using. Do you have a favorite punch cutter?

Don't want to hijack the thread, but I have been searching for recommendations for about a week and saw your post.

Thanks


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

dcmain said:


> @CheapHumidors Kayla,
> 
> I have the CC guillotine that I use on anything with a shoulder, but I prefer to punch most of my regular stock. I have been getting a lot of cracked crowns and I think it is the design (sharpened on the outer diameter, or sharpness of the punch) I have been using. Do you have a favorite punch cutter?
> 
> ...


Hey Dan! Honestly the punch cutter that I use is the Havana Punch Cutter, super cheap, like $9. I've had mine for about 4 years, attached to my keychain, and it still punches like a champ.


----------



## dvdegeorge (Mar 2, 2015)

I use a Xikar metal V-Cutter and a Zino Double Blade Cigar Cutter
I really like the V cut


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cutters are like anything else...it's what works for the individual. Experimentation is something that generally does the trick in finding out what works or what we live best. I love a good V Cut but that means one has to get a cutter that is a proven instrument and doesn't tear up the tobacco during the cut. A straight cut works well but you have to ensure you don't make a cut past the cap or you'll fight the unraveling cigar and that isn't fun.


----------



## dannyG (Mar 5, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Cutters are like anything else...it's what works for the individual. Experimentation is something that generally does the trick in finding out what works or what we live best. I love a good V Cut but that means one has to get a cutter that is a proven instrument and doesn't tear up the tobacco during the cut. A straight cut works well but you have to ensure you don't make a cut past the cap or you'll fight the unraveling cigar and that isn't fun.


Any recommendations on a V-cutter?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

dannyG said:


> Any recommendations on a V-cutter?


Xikar V Cutter works great, at least mine does. Although I still prefer the normal guillotine.

Here is a review on it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/285334-xikar-vx-cutter-review.html


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dannyG said:


> Any recommendations on a V-cutter?


I can recommend a few but remember that you get what you pay for. I have a Xikar V Cutter and it works great...plus you get a warranty for life so that is an extra reason for buying one. I have a V Cutter from the Boston Cutter Company...it's called the "Little Guy"...here's the link and yes....it will kick your wallets a$$ but I bought mine in 1999 and it works as good today as the day I bought it. Don't be fooled by imitations.....they aren't the same.

Little Guy Boston Cigar Cutter - Mahogany | MonsterMarketplace.com

Another great cutter is the quad stainless steel model that has 4 cuts...2 of the straight kind and 2 V cuts...small and large for each. I think you can still get these for around $40...totally worth it as it is a table top cutter that I've had for 3 years.


----------

